# Replacement Pump



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Further to this thread, my Classic's pump is dying a slow and annoying death.

I'd like to replace it ASAP. Having looked on eBay I can see two model which seem to be applicable. The Ulka EP5 and the Invensys CP3A... Can anyone suggest one or the other? One's obviously 48W and the other 65W, but I'm not sure if that matters a great deal....

Thanks!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Check which one you have at the minute. 2 Philips screws gets the top off and the pump is on the left. Make sure it's off and unplugged. Obviously.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a Saeco at the moment. There's no specification of wattage on it...


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Answering my own question...

It's a EP5GW 48Watt pump.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I just replaced a leaky pump. Really easy to do and took me around 20 mins to do as I had to find the ptfe tape in the garage. No:12 spanner to remove the tube and the top metal connection and replace it onto the new one.

I was going to buy from Gaggiamanualservice but it was cheaper to buy from Ebay -£12.88

New one (left of pic) has the brass fitting instead of plastic and noise and performance wise they are the same.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

who did you buy the buy the pumps off ? that is so cheap, ebay name .


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi

Link is in the post. It was shockwaveshop iirc. Oh and even though there was no fitting instructions there was a letter explaining the procedure to prime and the importance of doing so, which I thought was a nice touch.


----------

